# Diesel Supplies on Easter Sunday



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

I will be travelling with a friend from the Bilbao ferry on Sunday 4th April to Zaragosa then across country to Vinaros a total distance of 380 miles. 

My van only has a range of 250 miles (its auto on 3880Kg). We will leave UK with full tanks but need to fill up on the way. Our concern is that being a religious country will garages only be open on the motorway or will these be shut as well. 

Thanks in anticipation for your help. 
Dave.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

You won't have a problem getting fuel in spain. Loads of garages open even on christmas day. There isn't that much variation in fuel prices between motorways and normal fuel stations in spain. Why bother leaving the uk with full tanks, it's 20% cheaper in spain. Just curious what engine have you got and what mpg are you getting ?.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Manchego said:


> You won't have a problem getting fuel in spain. Loads of garages open even on christmas day. There isn't that much variation in fuel prices between motorways and normal fuel stations in spain. Why bother leaving the uk with full tanks, it's 20% cheaper in spain. Just curious what engine have you got and what mpg are you getting ?.


Thanks Manchego, it's a Sprinter based Autosleeper "Hampshire" one of those by Marquis. I haven't actually got around to checking the mpg yet.

Engine is a 2.2 315 CDI auto gearbox.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

Yes, agree with the other poster. Fuel easily available on motorways and main routes any day. Fuel prices all very similar, unlike the French motorways where it can be 10-15% more expensive.

I did see on a route from Spain to France, diesel at €0.91 a litre. It was €0.87 in Andorra!

TM


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

I have the 316 engine and on a run have a range of at least 350 miles. I always wondered if there was a fuel penalty with the bigger engine. What's the auto box like ?. They used to be a bit clunky didn't they !.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Manchego said:


> I have the 316 engine and on a run have a range of at least 350 miles. I always wondered if there was a fuel penalty with the bigger engine. What's the auto box like ?. They used to be a bit clunky didn't they !.


The auto box is superb, I hadn't driven an auto for about 40 years and they were very clunky then. This box is as smooth as anything, the gear change seems to depend on how much load is put on the engine and not just the engine revs. They also reckon that the autobox is more economical than the manual. :?


----------

